# 34 inch 96 watt PC bulbs



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I found an incredible deal on 34 inch 96 watt power compact bulbs on eBay. I just ordered some and will let you know how they turn out. Here's the link to them. 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_2778wt_802


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow that is ridiculously cheap....


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice! ~~~~~~~


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They have other bulbs too, straight or square pins.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Matt, how'd the PC bulbs work out for you?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They are great! They came pretty quick without being broken. I got 4 bulbs for less than the price of 1 from a lfs. I'm very satisfied with the bulbs and the service.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice, I may actually keep my 3ft lunar fixture then. Give it to my brother for his planted tank.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey Derek, if you plan on ordering, maybe we can order together to save on shipping? I need to make sure they will work with my coralife pc fixture though.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I used them in my coralife pc fixture. Just make sure to check if you need straight pin or square pin bulbs.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Just went and checked mine, I need a square pin. So if you got spare to sell let me know. I'm also up for group order to save in shipping.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I got straight pin bulbs.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I need square pin jumel. I can split shipping with you. I need 2 bulbs for a planted tank.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

gucci17 said:


> I need square pin jumel. I can split shipping with you. I need 2 bulbs for a planted tank.


Can you do the ordering part and let me know how much and I can EMT $$ to you. I need 3ft, square pin as well.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lemuj said:


> Can you do the ordering part and let me know how much and I can EMT $$ to you. I need 3ft, square pin as well.


Ok, I'll look into it and get back to you.


----------

